# Networking problem



## sfsapp (May 29, 2014)

I have Edge X2, Bolt X1, and Roamio Pro X1. I had them set up with ethernet connections throughout the house. The system has worked flawlessly for 8 1/2 years I've lived in my house. Recently, my modem and router were failing and I purchased a new modem/router Arris G36. Since I've been using the new modem/router my ethernet connections no longer function. I have the Roamio, Edge X2 running on MoCA from the Roamio Pro. With this setup I'm no longer able to use the TIVO app, it does not see the TIVO units. I have the Bolt on ethernet in one room but I can't see it in the device list from the TIVO. The whole thing is a total mess now and I'm at a loss to get things back to normal. My internet provider won't help because it's not their equipment. Arris is useless, they didn't include any setup instructions with the modem. I spent several hours on the phone with a TIVO service rep, she was wonderful but the problems continue. I'm open to anyone with a suggestion to resolve this mess. Thank you.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you using any Ethernet switches?


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

sfsapp said:


> I have Edge X2, Bolt X1, and Roamio Pro X1. I had them set up with ethernet connections throughout the house. The system has worked flawlessly for 8 1/2 years I've lived in my house. Recently, my modem and router were failing and I purchased a new modem/router Arris G36. Since I've been using the new modem/router my ethernet connections no longer function. I have the Roamio, Edge X2 running on MoCA from the Roamio Pro. With this setup I'm no longer able to use the TIVO app, it does not see the TIVO units. I have the Bolt on ethernet in one room but I can't see it in the device list from the TIVO. The whole thing is a total mess now and I'm at a loss to get things back to normal. My internet provider won't help because it's not their equipment. Arris is useless, they didn't include any setup instructions with the modem. I spent several hours on the phone with a TIVO service rep, she was wonderful but the problems continue. I'm open to anyone with a suggestion to resolve this mess. Thank you.


Can you login to the modem and see the connected device list? Do you know if the modem has the DHCP turned on? Are your TiVos set up for Dynamic or Static IPs?


----------

